# Airstream corrosion.



## safari 28 (Mar 21, 2009)

This is heads up for all who are thinking of buying a new Airstream to be very careful. It is all the rage within the A/S community regrading units built in the last 10 years and includes new units as well. It appears the the clear coating applied by Alcoa is defective, and corrosion can be even be found on new units on the lot!!

My 2004 28 Safari is full of the stuff. Thor is running from the problem and it is a damn shame. My suggestion, if you want the airstream experience. is buy used. They truly are a wonderful rv, but this is a very expnsive repair job, and only a few repair facilities can do it properly. Quotes easily run in the 8k range.

So, if an A/S is in your plans, you have been warned.


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 21, 2009)

Re: Airstream corrosion.

Safari 28-
Welcome to the forum.  The first camper I ever stepped in was an Airstream and I have wanted one ever since.  I actually want a camper collection!  Good luck with getting yours repaired.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 21, 2009)

Re: Airstream corrosion.

What you are talking about is Aluminum's rust.  Yes, it is rust.  On aluminum it is white while on steel it is brown.  Sorry to hear about the clear coat being applied wrong and not lasting.  Don't understand why you say Thor is "running", they will just pass the repair costs on to Alcoa.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Re: Airstream corrosion.

well very true ,, Ken ,, but Alcoa here has shut down all 3 of their pot rooms ,, and laid off atleast 400 people ,, the only thing running now is the can dept ,,, and the foil dept ,,, but i want to see how long that last ,, also    :disapprove:


----------



## safari 28 (Mar 22, 2009)

Re: Airstream corrosion.

Thor and Alcoa, huge companies and experts on how to run from a problem. They simply do not care.


----------

